# Mountain Buck



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Took this 185Lb 8pt with my muzzleloader in Alleghany County yesterday.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations. That is a tremendous trophy. 👏


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice deer ! looks like an old timer thats been around a few years.
Did you get him from the pier ... or surf ?
Really tho .... congrats on a pretty smoke pole buck !
A


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks just thought I would share on the hunting section!


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Old timer got a old timer............


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Papa-T said:


> Thanks just thought I would share on the hunting section!


Glad you did ... I wish more would !
Is that one you'd been after for a while ? or one that just happened by ?
I hunted an old dude for a few years and never got him, he was slick !
A car eventually got him when he dropped his guard chasing does.
Us bucks are like that ... but I watch for cars
See Ya


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

That buck looks old as the hills. An absolute trophy, I'd wager more 130-140" bucks are killed than bucks as old as yours.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I actually hadn’t seen him before. The deer activity had really slowed ever since acorns dropped in September. I had only seen a small six point and a few does with fawns. I got in my box stand at noon. At 1:15 I had the same 6 pt come down the ridge and the big buck was hanging behind him. The small buck turned and went back up the ridge. The big buck hung up on the ridge and kept walking the ridge in behind the thick laurel’s only given me glimpses every now and then. I tried giving him a few grunts followed by a snort wheeze. He never left the ridge. Even tried a few doe bleats. He would come down and look but wouldn’t commit or give me a shot. Finally, around 3:00 I seen a big doe coming down the ridge. He quickly picked her up and started following her down the ridge. She walked down in front of the stand at 50 yards. He came on down the ridge but stopped short of the opening. The doe continued out to my right. Finally, he couldn’t stand it and stepped out at 65 yards. Boom! He ran 30 yards and piled up. He was really fat. The inside tenderloins (morning steaks) as we call them had 2 1/2” of fat over them. Back loins we’re covered by a thick layer of fat as well.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Cool story PT, I can see it happening.
If not from agriculture, that much fat would have to come from white oaks around here.
Rut is hot here now, see bucks every day doin stupid stuff.
I'll tear into em next week.
Thanks !


----------

